# Stomach pain relief



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello, I made a big mistake today by eating some raw nuts as part of my lunch. Almost immediately I started getting this really bad pain in my stomach.I took one donnatol waited 1/2 an hour then took another one. The pain is completely gone. It works for the spasms and pain, but does nothing for the D. I take Immodium when I need it, but I can't take too much of that because that seems to cause stomach pain too. In fact, I think it sort of counteracts the Donnatol when I take them together. I learned my lesson...no more nuts!!I should mention that I am clean and sober for several years and I hear Donnatol should be avoided by former addicts. Also, I hear that it should not be used indefinetly. I tried Beyntl (SP?) and that just made me sick and spaced out.Is there anything that can be used long-term safely? I even heard Immodium is an opiate and was told by one of my doctors that if it is taken with grapefruit juice, it passes the blood/brain barrier easy and can have side effects.Besides really being careful with your diet, what medications do you take for pain and spasms and for diarreah?Thanks,Mark


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Great to hear!(not the nuts) I know a few people with addictions and can definently tell you this is a great change that you should stick to, and this is one of the sure fire ways. I don't know too technically about the medications I take, but I do know not to go for nuts. Once I ate like a quarter of one of those planters peanuts things, huge mistake. I don't know what IBS I have and am wondering how everyone else knows, but I do know that if I tell you how it works you can sympathize. I don't really have a problem with diarrhea or constipation(no constipation at all thankgod). I only have to go real bad when I have the pain and I have to go like 4-5 times to relieve the pain and it usually sucks all the energy out of my body. However, the pain is the main problem for me, most times I pass out it just gets so bad. I am currently taking Amitriplyine(theres a right spelling floating somewhere around here). Other than sleepiness I havn't found anything much wrong with it yet, but I jsut started february. I have heard that every so often you get a bad bout, but I can't tell you anything about that, so don't take my word for it not doing that but it hasn't yet for me. In the past 3 years all I've been able to take is Hyosycamine which basically put the reigns on an out of control horse. However it never really broke it, I still got thrown off a lot. Fiber supplements never really helped me much at all. So I am taking Am.... and hyosycamine. For the past 3 years I used to have 4-7 bouts a week and I've now had 1 since february. I don't know about addiction but I feel its an addiction if it gets rid of the pain for me. but I don't know much about being addicted to things(other than caffeine which was semi-easy to break), I know people with addictions which has made me stay away from the junk. All I can say is that the people I know with addictions hate it, and aren't going anywhere fast. So I beg of you not to start again. I don't know you, but I don't wish for anyone to be controlled by anything. good luck! You will find friends here! Raven


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Whereever I've looked it said about Amitryptilene that you don't get addicted to it even though you need some time to get off it, you need to 'sneak out', they say here in Germany. But I know what you mean when you say, anything that helps with your pain will make you 'addicted'. I didn't know you've got Hyoscamine in the US. Or are you from England? In the UK and in Germany the brand name is Buscopan. That is a medication one shouldn't take continuously, though I don't know why. Donnatol and Bentyl on the other hand seem to be specifically American. In Europe there is another medication for IBS, Mebeverine, another antispasmodic, again not available in the US. I get a bit sad when I realise that the medications available to us do not seem to depend on what's good for us but on the interests and the lobbying of the pharma industries with health authorities. There is no other explanation because the state of scientific knowledge about IBS is identical in Europe and the US but doctors can only prescribe what's available....Susaloh


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I was unaware of this. That is quite odd, I geuss thats just the way things work out. Yes hyosycamine was one of the first medications prescribed to me(after the failure of most other things, diet and all that). And I am in U.S. I havn't heard of those medications though... looks like you may have a point about lobbying pharmaceuticals. Then again, when our leading pharma company also sells ciggarrettes, you feel a little leary. Raven


----------



## tedsdad (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you very much for your replies. Maybe I will try hyosycamine. Basically, that is Donnatol without the phenobarbital in it.Mark


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I have found Levsin to be a huge help when my Effexor Xr doesn't do the job, which is rare.


----------

